# Business brokers



## Psagibson (Nov 3, 2014)

We are looking to emigrate from South Africa to Holland. We hold British passports and hence do not think we require visas. We are currently self employed and are looking to buy a business in Holland. as for location, we are not too fussy. Our prime requirement is the location of a suitable business first and the rest will then follow. What we are struggling with is to find any sites where businesses are advertised for sale or brokers that sell businesses. We will be flying over for a week at the end of November to establish contacts. If anyone could help we would appreciate it. Peter


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

This might be a start: https://www.bedrijventekoop.nl/te-koop-aangeboden


----------

